# برنامج لتخريم الصاج CNC Punching ??



## مهندس مؤمن (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم,

أبحث من فترة عن برنامج ل CNC punhing مثل ال Lantek expert و Sigma-nest و لكن للأسف لم أجد على الإنترنت.:4:
أرجو منكم إخواني المساعدة في إيجاد أحد هذه البرامج أو أي برناج أخر.

و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mughrabe (1 أغسطس 2009)

وأنا أيضاً أبحث عن برنامج لتشغيل مكنات البنش على الكمبيوتر ولم أجد 

الله يوفقنا بش برنامج بس وصلني إنو برنامج البرو إنجنير بشتغل بس مش عارف أعملها كرك


----------



## assalmohamed (7 أغسطس 2009)

brothers punching software works also with protection dongle you can't find them via internet software like punch 5 for AMADA and lantek for euromac punching and bending machine also trumpf machine


----------



## hemeida (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Ayman03 (23 مايو 2011)

أذا بدك برنامج للبنش يمكن استخدام برنامج سمارت كام
ونحنى في الشركة نستخدم برنامج jet cam بس البرنامج نسخة أصلية وغير متوفرة بلأسواق وشكرا


----------



## شريف صلاح (2 يونيو 2011)

i have punch five program if any one you can contact with me by mail [email protected] but this program don't save any product without dongle you can make the program but you can't save it


----------

